# $100 Off Wheels &/or Tires at Discount Tire Direct



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wanted to share a good deal. **It does say Installed though so keep that in mind.**

I have purchased wheels for my Scion from these guys before and they are Great to deal with. My wife actually called and got me an extra $80 off, they may not this time since the $100 off but could be worth a try to even get them a little lower. Never hurts to call and try.

It's a great time to buy from them for a good price, just thought I would share.

Slickdeals link to the offer,

Discount Tire Direct: Purchase Of Select 4 Tires or 4 Wheels Installed $100 or $75 Visa Prepaid Card + Free Shipping - Discount Tire Deals, Coupons and Promos


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

This would happen ~2 weeks after I bought my wheels.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for this. I will have to buy my wheels asap to take advantage of this lol


----------

